# F12 4U2 retrofit?



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

All documentation I have read about F12s indicates that they have Eco-Pro as an option.
I have an early release F12 that does not have Eco-Pro functionality though it does have the switch for Comfort/Normal/Sport/Sport+. Is it possible for me to add the Eco-Pro option? If so I guess I would need to add 4U2 to the VO but would I need to do anything else? 
Thanks


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Change also the Zeitkriterium to the correct date from which 4U2 was available for the F12 (0911). Then code at minimum Kombi, ICM, IHKA, HU_CIC, JBBF, EGS, FKA - so nearly every ECU. But you will have only limited success.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642231&highlight=4u2

CU Oliver


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Cheers, I'll check this out during the week.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, I've made the changes and coded the ECUs mentioned above, except FKA as I don't have that one. Reasonable success as I now have Comfort + and Eco Pro, all modes seem to work okay. The only outstanding issue is that I can't alter the Eco Pro or Eco Pro Climate limit settings though I can change the 'Tip At' speed limit okay. Any idea how I can get these settings to work? 
Thanks for your guidance, much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronnocod said:


> Hi, I've made the changes and coded the ECUs mentioned above, except FKA as I don't have that one. Reasonable success as I now have Comfort + and Eco Pro, all modes seem to work okay. The only outstanding issue is that I can't alter the Eco Pro or Eco Pro Climate limit settings though I can change the 'Tip At' speed limit okay. Any idea how I can get these settings to work?
> Thanks for your guidance, much appreciated.


FKA is for Rear A/C Controls.

Did you VO Code IHKA?


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Further update. I checked all ECUs using Rheingold and there were numerous errors, though I believe mostly information only (I didn't check them all). After resetting and re-testing I only had Kombi and ICM faults which I can't clear. These seem to relate to the same issue, see attached file. I guess this is as good as it's going to get unless someone has managed to get further, if so please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> FKA is for Rear A/C Controls.
> 
> Did you VO Code IHKA?


Yes, I did code IHKA. No I don't have rear A/C controls.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Strangely I have identified another problem having completed this. I had previously coded HUD Blinkers on but they no longer work in HUD after the 4U2 retrofit. I subsequently coded both parameters in Kombi and HU_CIC to be inactive, and then recoded them both active again, but still no blinkers in HUD.


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

Ignore the blinker issue, I forgot to turn it back on in HUD settings.


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Ronnocod,

Did you solve your problem ? I got the same on a F25 !

Thanks


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

deidier said:


> Hi Ronnocod,
> 
> Did you solve your problem ? I got the same on a F25 !
> 
> Thanks


With what, blinkers or eco pro? Whatever the answer is yes, they all work now.


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry ! Eco-pro. I do not have Access to the settings. Like you. Can you tell me what to do to solve This ?

Thanks


----------



## Ronnocod (Dec 23, 2014)

deidier said:


> Sorry ! Eco-pro. I do not have Access to the settings. Like you. Can you tell me what to do to solve This ?
> 
> Thanks


I suggest you go back through the thread for details as whilst I have got this working on my F12 I believe others did not succeed on F10s. Also, it was a couple of years ago for me. 
Eco Pro was not an option when my F12 was built, so i had to change the build date from 02/11 to 09/11 & add 4U2 to FA. I then VO coded KOMBI, ICM, IHKA, HU_CIC, JBBF, EGS, FKA
I then got Sport+, Sport, Comfort, Comfort + and Eco Pro modes. It's been working fine for almost a couple of years now. Good luck.


----------



## hugo_za (Mar 6, 2013)

Dragging an old thread back from the dead...but I coded successfully coded 4U2 on my 03/11 650i vert  Only little annoyance is on the cluster. Keeps jumping between the efficient dynamics and eco pro displays/bar. If you turn the Eco Pro option off in the iDrive settings it stops.


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Further keeping this alive 

Were you able to fix the issue with cluster jumping between charge power screen and mpg gauge?? I did the coding on all the modules but I can't find how to get rid of that flashing between gauges issue..
:dunno:


----------

